# Chainsaw dangers



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That's ugly enough. Mistakes happen fast.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I was a tree "surgeon " for many years and had a few close calls but if used properly they are not all that dangerous.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

There has been a time or three I've more/less been forced to use a chainsaw with one hand - don't like it but occasionally that's the only way you can get the job done. Living in the mountains another big safety factor is your footing. Not always easy to stand, cut and recover if you slip.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I kept trying to think of how he could have been saved, but you can't really put a tourniquet on the neck.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

If you "break a rule" by chainsawing with one hand, don't break another 
rule at the same time. Chains cutting at the preferred part of the bar don't
kick back. 
Course I'm experienced, but not highly experienced with a chainsaw. So, if
I'm wrong about this, I'd appreciate correction.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Technically speaking, kickback occurs in a 90 degree quadrant at the bar nose. But pushback can occur anywhere on the top of the bar. Push back can be almost as dangerous as kickback.

Many people use the term kickback any time the saw pushes back at you.
(There is also a movement called pull in)

Today, most of the chains you buy are low kickback designs (in the US).
They can still be dangerous, but not nearly as dangerous as some of the more aggressive chains sold at shops that cater to professionals.

I wonder which how aggressive his chain was, how much it may have contributed?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I kept trying to think of how he could have been saved, but you can't really put a tourniquet on the neck.


As you are aware, the neck is a busy place full of important parts. One of the big problems with chain saw injuries is that they make a nasty and jagged wound making effective direct pressure virtually impossible. Of course you are correct; you can't tourniquet a neck injury. Direct pressure is difficult because there is really nothing to press against, and if effective, the 'cure' will kill you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> As you are aware, the neck is a busy place full of important parts. One of the big problems with chain saw injuries is that they make a nasty and jagged wound making effective direct pressure virtually impossible. Of course you are correct; you can't tourniquet a neck injury. Direct pressure is difficult because there is really nothing to press against, and if effective, the 'cure' will kill you.


Yes, I've never done fieldwork like you, but even when putting pressure on the femoral artery in the groin, we had to exert enough pressure to stop the bleed but allow enough circulation to feed the leg & toes. Tough. I'm surprised he could talk.

Lots of big vessels. I would sure try, though.

Edit - Putting pressure on the carotid arteries can slow one's heart down, but, then, so can bleeding to death.









This is a medical report of an actual chainsaw injury. It does have a graphic photograph, not for the sensitive.

http://pubmedcentralcanada.ca/pmcc/articles/PMC1342553/pdf/jaccidem00007-0050.pdf


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Yes, I've never done fieldwork like you, but even when putting pressure on the femoral artery in the groin, we had to exert enough pressure to stop the bleed but allow enough circulation to feed the leg & toes. Tough. I'm surprised he could talk.
> 
> Lots of big vessels. I would sure try, though.


Ya, femoral artery would be tough as well and you can probably bleed out faster. Given there was enough blood to impair his partner's climb, I'm surprised he lived as long as he did.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

A lot of guys have chaps, but never think about a chest/midsection protector. This would be important for anyone but especially folks that are cutting out of a bucket truck or climbing, basically doing a lot of cutting at chest or stomach level. The danger most certainly exists for any type of cutting though. The problem with protective gear is that it is too hot and that's why many guys go without it. Now I want to share my story of why I bought a set of chaps. Never did get a chest protector though, but I don't do a whole lot of cutting. But then again, it only takes one time.

One day I was cutting down some small trees (without chaps) on a very steep embankment, the trees were no bigger than 6-8 inches around and not taller than 20 ft. Not really wide enough to wedge and not heavy enough to have to. I would notch them, hold the saw in one hand and do my back cut and guide the tree with the other hand. I had one starting to move pulled the saw out, somehow got it on the front side of the tree, tree bumped the bar into my leg and I felt a rush of something on the front of my thigh. I thought surely my leg was cut wide open as this all happened so quickly the saw was still throttled up. I looked down in fear to see a big cut in my jeans, didn't see any blood, felt my leg and it was fine. It was so close that it cut a hole in the inner pocket of the jeans. Looked at some chainsaw injuries on the internet that night and went and bought chaps the next day. Had close calls before that trying to cut brush with a chainsaw, but never to the point when I cut my pocket in half. I should've played the lottery that day, but I am certain I used up all my luck. Moral of my story is too be extremely careful even when cutting small stuff. Get a hard hat to for bigger trees, limbs can go flying and in the event you get hit with a limb a hard hat can help.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Get a hard hat to for bigger trees, limbs can go flying and in the event you get hit with a limb a hard hat can help.


But do *I* need one, I've been told many times by various folks that I'm hard headed :surprise:

Years ago me and my grandson was cutting firewood [he was just watching, young at the time] in the woods when I lost my footing, slid down the hill and the chain cut thru my coveralls and scratched' my jeans. I swore my grandson not to tell Nana :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I cut the side of my thumb with a chainsaw kick back or a kick straight up, which ever. My old saw didn't have a guard like the saws do now. I was cutting a log wider than my saw bar was long, when the tip hit the end of the cut, the saw instantly shot straight up and caught the side of my left thumb. The scary part is I had just moved my hand to the left a couple inches, had I not moved my grip, my hand would have been mangled.

Too many people have been mangled and killed by chainsaws, the saw does not cut, it slings everything it touches.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm listening to a neighbor cut limbs of trees with a chain saw. He has one good eye. Is it possible to do it properly with no depth perception?

He leaves up to 1 foot of ragged tree branch.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

anything with fast moving sharp teeth is dangerous - period: no matter what experience you have.
after the neighbor is all done and has his mess cleaned up, come back and let us know how it turned out.
(even though this thread is from 2017, it is still relative).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pics, we want pics !


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> pics, we want pics !


Try Google Images for "mutilating injuries." Degloving hand injury is good if you can find it.
Rotten.com is a favorite!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> pics, we want pics !


You might have a fit. No protection, on a very old, very tall, simple wooden ladder. No one to keep watch.
(I better make sure my phone is charged. . . to call, not take pics. My ABD gauze is in the car)
Fortunately, he only does a few branches a day, possibly, because of the heat.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I'm listening to a neighbor cut limbs of trees with a chain saw. He has one good eye. Is it possible to do it properly with no depth perception?
> 
> He leaves up to 1 foot of ragged tree branch.


You're supposed to cut close to the trunk. Apical dominance. 
Long branches are a gateway for rot.

I strap myself to the ladder & the tree with a body harness and lanyard. Trees don't like roof anchors screwed to them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

quatsch said:


> Try Google Images for "mutilating injuries." Degloving hand injury is good if you can find it.
> Rotten.com is a favorite!


i don't want "any" pics, i want Nik pics, for 2 reasons, maybe 3.

Rotten, i have not looked there in years. when i got on the net 25'ish years ago, it was a real thing.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

quatsch said:


> I strap myself to the ladder & the tree with a body harness and lanyard.


i do the same.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I kept trying to think of how he could have been saved, but you can't really put a tourniquet on the neck.


2021 - I thought I had heard of a gel. I wonder if the granules would work? It would be spurting badly. What he needed was a surgeon.
*





Haemostatic Dressings | Chest Seal Dressings | Cellox Haemostats


Used by the military and the security services our haemostatic dressings offer superior speed and effectiveness. Clinical studies demonstrate a significant reduction in treatment time and blood loss with Celox. Products




www.celoxmedical.com




*


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> He has one good eye. Is it possible to do it properly with no depth perception?


I'm blind in one eye and it doesn't really effect me using a chainsaw. My biggest issue with depth perception is when parking a vehicle ..... and you learn to compensate.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Only 2% of people need a chainsaw. The other 98% would be much better off using an electric pole saw. Much safer and much easier to physically use.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Or a sawzall with a pruning blade. Makes fast work of whatever you can reach.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Ya, femoral artery would be tough as well and you can probably bleed out faster. Given there was enough blood to impair his partner's climb, I'm surprised he lived as long as he did.


I came across this thread & found a picture of the tool they use to clamp down on an artery bleed after cardiac catherization. It looks like something out of your shop! The opening is usually in the dip that occurs where you would palpate the femoral artery, between thigh and abdomen. But, not so much pressure that you lose the pedal pulse on the top of the foot.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

heeyyyyyyy - I'm gonna make me a couple of those things.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> heeyyyyyyy - I'm gonna make me a couple of those things.


There is sterile gauze placed under the end, of course. Just fyi, if it's an impaling/stabbing type wound, just remember that the cut to the artery could be hidden up higher, with blood just running down hidden under skin to this wound, especially, with large abdomens. It's a practice that requires patience, but, also checking pulses & not peeking at the gauze and disturbing the forming clot.

I can see the paramedics faces if they come and you have one of these set up!🤣

(Here's the very complicated link. A new femoral compression device compared with manual compression for bleeding control after coronary diagnostic catheterizations) It wasn't a new concept. they were using it in the '80's at least.

Here's the modern one you probably can't build in your shop!








FemoStop™ Gold Femoral Compression System


Learn about FemoStop Gold, Abbott's hands free femoral compression system that provides efficient hemostasis while featuring an integrated manometer.




www.cardiovascular.abbott





Small sandbags are good, too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are 443 threads on chainsaws! Popular subject -









Search results for query: chainsaw







www.diychatroom.com


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Guys, if you f yourself badly enough with a chainsaw to need the artery clamp or whatever, you have f’d yourself beyond saving. And yes I dis spend the day with my stihl 290, 18” bar, working on a tree that is about 38” in the middle!


----------



## slipparee (Jun 12, 2017)

I won't touch a chainsaw. I did buy an electric one a couple years ago but it's still in the shed new in the box.

Sawzall is it for me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

slipparee said:


> I won't touch a chainsaw. I did buy an electric one a couple years ago but it's still in the shed new in the box.
> 
> Sawzall is it for me.


Well, with a name like slipparee. . .!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A chainsaw can be dangerous but I couldn't imagine having acerage without owning one [I have 3].

The closest I've come to getting hurt with one was 17 yrs ago. Me and my young grandson were in the woods cutting firewood when the ground gave out under my feet and I slid down the hill. The running chainsaw grazed my coveralls but didn't go thru them. I told my grandson not to tell Nana. Back in 2020 I pretty much cut off 2 fingers on my table saw [doc fixed them back] When my grandson came up to see how I was doing he mentioned that chainsaw mishap - apparently there is a statue of limitations on keeping a secret from Nana.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mark sr said:


> A chainsaw can be dangerous but I couldn't imagine having acerage without owning one [I have 3].
> 
> The closest I've come to getting hurt with one was 17 yrs ago. Me and my young grandson were in the woods cutting firewood when the ground gave out under my feet and I slid down the hill. The running chainsaw grazed my coveralls but didn't go thru them. I told my grandson not to tell Nana. Back in 2020 I pretty much cut off 2 fingers on my table saw [doc fixed them back] When my grandson came up to see how I was doing he mentioned that chainsaw mishap - apparently there is a statue of limitations on keeping a secret from Nana.


I was thinking about your mishap while rereading this thread. Has it made you more cautious?

(God, I hope so!!! 😄 If only to not go through the pain and inconvenience again.)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I read this one again, that is so sad the young fellow lost his life. I have said before that I had a kickback with a chainsaw and was blessed that it didn't do more damage than it did. When I use one, I stand to the left, out of the line of fire incase it does kick back now. A kickback is so fast no one can dodge it, that I know of.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> I was thinking about your mishap while rereading this thread. Has it made you more cautious?


A little, especially with my table saw ..... but I'm not ready for a rocking chair on the porch ..... even though my mind and my body don't always agree on that subject


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

mark sr said:


> A little, especially with my table saw ..... but I'm not ready for a rocking chair on the porch ..... even though my mind and my body don't always agree on that subject


With me it's mostly the body. I have found a few times down in the workshop that, for whatever reason, my head's not in the game, I quit for the day. We had a lot of wind early in the winter and have a few half fallen and pushed over trees. Not looking forward to Spring.

My close call was using a cordless circ saw cutting panelling. I reached under to support a large cutoff and caught the blade. Thankfully, I was searing those knit/neoprene gloves and battery was just about done. A couple of cuts but nothing serious.

A neighbour has a Sawstop cabinet saw. Oh, for the money.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I read this one again, that is so sad the young fellow lost his life. I have said before that I had a kickback with a chainsaw and was blessed that it didn't do more damage than it did. When I use one, I stand to the left, out of the line of fire incase it does kick back now. A kickback is so fast no one can dodge it, that I know of.


I would say you’re right. It happens before you’re mind even has time to process what is happening…


----------



## mknmike (Feb 5, 2011)

A guard over the tip of the saw seems like such a simple thing to have on the end of a chainsaw. I realize most people would remove it, but they’d at least have to actively do something to remove such a safety feature. The GIF above makes it look very easy for someone to have kickback hit their head. We have way too many inexperienced people with chainsaws, myself one of them. I am in love with my 12 volt Ryobi 8” pole saw and 12” chainsaw, and I am very glad I read most of this thread. So sad and scary.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

the tip guard is good for some uses of the saw but because it limits how the saw can be used - I wouldn't have a saw with one


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mark sr said:


> the tip guard is good for some uses of the saw but because it limits how the saw can be used - I wouldn't have a saw with one


Nana needs to get after you!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

haha, she'd have a hard time picking up a chainsaw much less running after me with it.


----------

